# partner wanted



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

i am looking for a full time partner to fish most of the big tournaments. i have an 18 ft skeeter loaded down. please pm me if you can commit. thanks.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 29, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

*reply*

pm answered.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

call me tomorrow at 4789552369


----------



## MR.ED (Dec 30, 2009)

Robbie give me a call.


----------



## bradsears (Jan 5, 2010)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i am looking for a full time partner to fish most of the big tournaments. i have an 18 ft skeeter loaded down. please pm me if you can commit. thanks.



I have fished the past three years with Deep' We' R'.  He is a very good partner.  I would reccomend him to anyone.  PM me if you have questions.

Thanks,
Brad Sears


----------



## kbad (Jan 5, 2010)

Robbie this is Kevin we fished against each other and stayed in the same cabin at the bleinville plantation tournament last year.
I took second, rember me.
drop me a line we can maybe hook up for some tournaments.

I was the one with the yellow and black triton.


----------



## Money man (Jan 5, 2010)

kbad said:


> Robbie this is Kevin we fished against each other and stayed in the same cabin at the bleinville plantation tournament last year.
> I took second, rember me.
> drop me a line we can maybe hook up for some tournaments.
> 
> I was the one with the yellow and black triton.



Be sure to bring your own chair, Kbad will make you sit in a lawn chair if ya don't!

Hey Kevin....offer still good for west Point some time? Maybe some time when we don't have an ice hazard on the ramp!


----------



## kbad (Jan 6, 2010)

absolutly but lets let it warm up at least to 30


----------



## mitchell cardell (Jan 7, 2010)

*To kbad*

If you live on Maddox road; I am your neighbor who lives at the corner of Maddox and Brown Acres. I may be the only person in Griffin that fishes as much as you. I see that your boat is constantly gone. Stop by if you see me in the yard to talk some fishing!!!


----------



## kbad (Jan 9, 2010)

yea thats me  will do.  you do the same


----------

